# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 365 : quatre Cologne à la une

## Netsabes

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du Canard PC 365.

----------


## Molina

Classe la couverture !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Excellente couverture.
En espérant que le jeu le soit tout autant.

----------


## Darzzake

Le style graphique est a retenir pour de prochaine couverure,ça,c'est clair ::wub::  ::): ...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le style graphique est a retenir pour de prochaine couverure,ça,c'est clair...


Ben non. C'est dans le style du jeu Wolfenstein (style pulp comme l'indique le sous-titre), mais ça collerait pas forcément à un autre jeu ou artwork.

----------


## Zodex

Izual a moins de 30 ans ?  :tired: 
Moi qui m'imaginais un vénérable grisonnant à la barbe fleurie, il n'est en vérité qu'un boutonneux de plus...

Nan, le but de mon message c'est: pourquoi sur la couv' on voit "A venir: Hellblade" alors que le jeu est testé?

----------


## Maria Kalash

> pourquoi sur la couv' on voit "A venir: Hellblade" alors que le jeu est testé?


Parce que, malgré nos innombrables qualités, nous sommes faillibles. Et que donc on s'est trompé, voilà.

----------


## grohm

> Parce que, malgré nos innombrables qualités, nous sommes faillibles. Et que donc on s'est trompé, voilà.


Et wolfenstein? il va être en retard, le canard dans ma boîte aux lettres, hein?

 ::unsure::

----------


## Zodex

> Nous sommes faillibles.


Malédiction! Mensonges et trahison!! Un monde s'écroule autour de moi...

----------


## Croaker

> Parce que, malgré nos innombrables qualités, nous sommes faillibles. Et que donc on s'est trompé, voilà.


Vous avez quand meme reussi a faire sortir _Grimoire_, total respect.  :Prey:

----------


## Cannes

J'adore la couverture ! Ca me fait penser un peu à l'affiche de "La Nuit Nanarland" pour je ne sais quel raison.

----------


## barbarian_bros

"Reich Against the Machine"... 
J'adore.

----------


## Enax

Aucune blague sur la conf Star Citizen dans le mag ? Je suis triste.

----------


## Sylla

A venir de The Evil Within 2: "Traitement contre le mal dedans"

Bravo ! :Clap:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Aucune blague sur la conf Star Citizen dans le mag ? Je suis triste.


Il a du être écrit trop tôt, non?

----------


## Aouanagaine

Je me retrouve de moins en moins dans CPC, pour tout un tas de raisons qui n'interessent personne, et tres probablement parce que je vieillis tout simplement, mais je le lis encore chaque semaine et j'arrive a en tirer quelques bonnes barres de rire bon gre mal gre. Mais par pitie, arretez avec cette connerie de "divulgachage", "spoiler" est passe dans le langage courant maintenant, faites vous une raison, votre croisade touboniste est aussi ridicule que son initiateur a l'epoque (ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi je parle, tapez loi Toubon dans Google). Meme si je ne vous suis plus sur plein de choses, vous ecrivez encore tous tres bien, et l'usage d'anglicismes aussi anodins ne depare en rien le produit de vos plumes alertes, alors faisez pas chier quoi, merde.

----------


## LaVaBo

La rédaction est en croisade, hérauts de l'Académie, bras armé des Immortels. Ne te dresse pas sur leur chemin, car là où ils passent, les anglicismes ne repoussent pas.

----------


## Zodex

Rendez donc ses accents à Aouanagaine!

Et pour ma part je préfère grandement CPC qui utilise "divulgachage" et qui fait perdurer noste bel lengatge, plutôt que Gamekult qui utilise le mot "game" dans des phrases françaises. Entre autre. (Même si j'aime bien GK malgré tout).
Restez comme vous êtes, CPC, s'il vous plait.  :Emo:

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Je suis d'accord avec Zodex sur le coup, je préfère largement divulgachage au franglais omniprésent (mais bon, je suis du genre a corriger les transparents de mes collègues qui écrivent "librairie" pour "bibliothèque").

----------


## Guy Moquette

> mes collègues qui écrivent "librairie" pour "bibliothèque").


Quatre cas de convulsion relevés dans la rédaction à la lecture de cette phrase.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Dans les news: "Début juillet, Oculus faisait passer son casque de réalité virtuelle Rift sous les 200 dollars". Il y a une coquille ou j'ai raté une promo de ouf cet été?

----------


## gnak

Vous avez des soucis de distribution ? Ces derniers mois il n'était pas rare que CPC arrive une journée en retard mais là ce soir à Lyon il n'est toujours pas arrivé.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Hmm, en tout cas chez moi je l'ai eu samedi. (Je suis abonne, et j'habite Bordeaux)

----------


## gnak

Je parle pour les gueux qui vont chercher leur exemplaire en maison de la presse (c'est surtout que abonné je ne serai jamais, pas fiables les boites aux lettres).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je parle pour les gueux qui vont chercher leur exemplaire en maison de la presse (c'est surtout que abonné je ne serai jamais, pas fiables les boites aux lettres).


C'est vrai qu'apparemment les maisons de la presse c'est vachement fiable  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous avez des soucis de distribution ? Ces derniers mois il n'était pas rare que CPC arrive une journée en retard mais là ce soir à Lyon il n'est toujours pas arrivé.


Paris pareil. Le relay à la gare a toujours le numéro d'été en rayon, et rien dans le rayon presse du monoprix.

----------


## Croaker

Le test de Grimoire. Pauvre Izual.  ::cry:: 
Vous n'auriez pas du 

Spoiler Alert! 


mettre autant (surtout que Cleve relance les soldes pour la sortie du manuel)

.

----------


## ERISS

p.74: Le meilleur des i3 ça suffit, je le savais.

----------


## LaVaBo

Même si vous avez tenté de le masquer avec la tête de la maman du joker, ça fait un point Godwin et un point Toubon pour la couverture.

Oui, j'ai passé au moins 30 secondes à retrouver les lettres manquantes dans les transports en commun, mais heureusement je ne connais pas des masses de mots en ________uß.

----------


## Grhyll

Les numéros de rentrée sont toujours un peu déprimant, ils paraissent tellement fins à côté du numéro de l'été  :Emo:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Test de _The Darkside Detective_



> ... qui multiplient les clins d'œil (...) au cinéma des années 1990 (Les Gremlins)


Pour moi les Gremlins c'est plutôt du cinéma des années 80 : été 1984 pour le 1er (décembre en Europe) et été 1990 pour le 2eme. Ça se range dans la même décennie que Les Goonies, les Ghostbusters (il n'y en a que 2), les Indiana Jones (il n'y en a que 3)...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Même si vous avez tenté de le masquer avec la tête de la maman du joker, ça fait un point Godwin et un point Toubon pour la couverture.
> 
> Oui, j'ai passé au moins 30 secondes à retrouver les lettres manquantes dans les transports en commun, mais heureusement je ne connais pas des masses de mots en ________uß.


Euh, tu sais que le même texte est systématiquement repris sur la page de l'edito?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## banditbandit

_"This Couv' is Amazing !"_ j'adore votre magazine.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Euh, tu sais que le même texte est systématiquement repris sur la page de l'edito?


Je viens de vérifier, et......... wahhh, révélation.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Je viens de vérifier, et......... wahhh, révélation.


Ca fait toujours plaisir une RDJ, hein?  :Cigare:

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Test de _The Darkside Detective_
> 
> Pour moi les Gremlins c'est plutôt du cinéma des années 80 : été 1984 pour le 1er (décembre en Europe) et été 1990 pour le 2eme. Ça se range dans la même décennie que Les Goonies, les Ghostbusters (il n'y en a que 2), les Indiana Jones (il n'y en a que 3)...


Exact. Je vais m'enterrer dans un trou et boire mes larmes de honte.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Exact. Je vais m'enterrer dans un trou et boire mes larmes de honte.


Bah ça ira mieux après un chocolat chaud devant Les Goonies  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je me retrouve de moins en moins dans CPC, pour tout un tas de raisons qui n'interessent personne, et tres probablement parce que je vieillis tout simplement, mais je le lis encore chaque semaine et j'arrive a en tirer quelques bonnes barres de rire bon gre mal gre. Mais par pitie, arretez avec cette connerie de "divulgachage", "spoiler" est passe dans le langage courant maintenant, faites vous une raison, votre croisade touboniste est aussi ridicule que son initiateur a l'epoque (ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi je parle, tapez loi Toubon dans Google). Meme si je ne vous suis plus sur plein de choses, vous ecrivez encore tous tres bien, et l'usage d'anglicismes aussi anodins ne depare en rien le produit de vos plumes alertes, alors faisez pas chier quoi, merde.


Ou alors c'est juste une blagounette/private joke et on s'en fout ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah ça ira mieux après un chocolat chaud devant Les Goonies


CHocolat chaud + tartines beurrées (beurre salée, évidement).
Faut faire les choses bien.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ou alors c'est juste une blagounette/private joke et on s'en fout ?


D'autant que Maria Kalash a fait un effort dans ce numéro, elle a quand même osé écrire "environnemental storytelling" dans sa critique de Tacoma  :^_^:

----------


## Robinsoon

Sacré bon numéro avec sa couv' aux airs de pulp !

J'ai failli faire mon troll en écrivant :

"Je note par ailleurs une excellente nouvelle en page 6, qui appelle néanmoins une précision : le "basket féminin", ça n'existe pas. La "ligue féminine de basket", par contre, oui  :;):  "

Or après vérification (merci wiki), il apparaît que les règles de basket diffèrent légèrement pour les équipes féminines, même si les spécificités sont bien moins flagrantes que dans les années 1980. Le ballon est plus petit, la ligne des trois points a quelques centimètres de différence, le panneau n'est pas tout à fait à la même hauteur, apparemment c'est hyper méga important pour les gens de la NBA et de la NCAA, allez comprendre. On peut donc parler de basket féminin, j'imagine.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'autant que Maria Kalash a fait un effort dans ce numéro, elle a quand même osé écrire "environnemental storytelling" dans sa critique de Tacoma


Alors que le racontage d'histoire environnementale ça passe tellement mieux dans une conversation.  :Emo:

----------


## Zodex

> D'autant que Maria Kalash a fait un effort dans ce numéro, elle a quand même osé écrire "environnemental storytelling" dans sa critique de Tacoma


Ouais, tout en italique.
Ce qui est plutôt curieux, étant donné que le mot "environnemental" n'existe pas en anglais, ce qui renforce le coté ridicule de l'expression. On parle éventuellement de "récit environnemental", ou de "environmental storytelling".
Mais bon, je vais encore passer pour un con de nazi comme à chaque fois que je fais une remarque de ce style sur les forums, hein...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans le test de Grimoire, Izual parle de Starcrawler, le dungeon crawler de l'espace. Avez-vous testé ce jeu ?

----------


## Wulfstan

Oui, dans le numéro 362 (visible sur le site si tu es abonné ou si tu chouines auprès de quelqu'un qui a encore des bitcoincoins sur lui).

Sinon : https://coincoinpc.herokuapp.com/review/59a569b89e3d98000ad69c04.html

----------


## Zodex

Moi j'ai des bitcoincoins, mais je n'ai aucune idée de la manière dont je peux les utiliser pour permettre à quelqu'un en particulier d'avoir accès à un article...

Sinon, si tu aimes les Dungeon Crawlers et les mécaniques de jeu dans lesquelles les synergies entre les différentes compétences de tes différents persos prévalent sur l'efficacité de ces mêmes compétences prises individuellement, n'hésite pas! (Il y a d'autres trucs chouettes dans le jeu hein, mais c'est ce point qui m'a agréablement surpris en premier lieu...)

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Ouais, tout en italique.
> Ce qui est plutôt curieux, étant donné que le mot "environnemental" n'existe pas en anglais, ce qui renforce le coté ridicule de l'expression. On parle éventuellement de "récit environnemental", ou de "environmental storytelling".
> Mais bon, je vais encore passer pour un con de nazi comme à chaque fois que je fais une remarque de ce style sur les forums, hein...


Non, tu as tout à fait raison. C'est pour ça que je suis assez partisane d'essayer autant que possible de proposer des traductions plutôt que d'employer des expressions anglaises. Entre les fois où on les écorche, celles où on les invente et celles où on les emploie n'importe comment, on s'en sort rarement grandi. Là j'ai hésité à traduire, je me suis rendu compte en cours de route qu'« environnemental » en français n'avait pas le même sens, alors j'ai opté pour la solution flemmasse, en oubliant au passage de remettre l'adjectif d'aplomb. Et c'est la catastrophe. Entre ça et les Gremlins, c'est pas glorieux.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Moi j'ai des bitcoincoins, mais je n'ai aucune idée de la manière dont je peux les utiliser pour permettre à quelqu'un en particulier d'avoir accès à un article...


Soit Jeckhyl se rend sur l'article, clique sur l'option de chouinage, puis tu t'y rends et clique sur l'option d'offre à un chouineur (pour l'instant il n'y a pas mille chouineurs par article, donc si tu n'en vois qu'un, ça sera lui et tu peux cliquer sans problème).

Sinon tu as l'option offrir à un ami directement sur l'article.

----------


## Zodex

> Non, tu as tout à fait raison. C'est pour ça que je suis assez partisane d'essayer autant que possible de proposer des traductions plutôt que d'employer des expressions anglaises. Entre les fois où on les écorche, celles où on les invente et celles où on les emploie n'importe comment, on s'en sort rarement grandi. Là j'ai hésité à traduire, je me suis rendu compte en cours de route qu'« environnemental » en français n'avait pas le même sens, alors j'ai opté pour la solution flemmasse, en oubliant au passage de remettre l'adjectif d'aplomb. Et c'est la catastrophe. Entre ça et les Gremlins, c'est pas glorieux.


Pas glorieux? Puisque tu as pris la peine de me répondre, je vais être franc: ces quelques petits écarts sans grande importance (peu d'entre nous les remarquons) n'entachent en rien la qualité de tes tests... En vérité, tu arrives à me donner envie de jouer à des jeux qui, pourtant, ne correspondent absolument pas à ce que je pourrais aimer (là comme ça, sans réfléchir, je citerais Orwell par exemple).
Bref, continues comme ça  :;): 

@Ronrount: Bon, et bien je vais attendre que Jeckhyl chouine alors, le test et le jeu valent le coup!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais je suis abonné en fait, j'ai donc lu l'article et je vous remercie  ::): .

----------


## Zodex

Moi je ne te remercie pas par contre, tu m'as donné envie de relancer un Starcrawlers alors que je viens de recommencer The Witcher 3.  ::(:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Non mais je suis abonné en fait, j'ai donc lu l'article et je vous remercie .


Du coup, tu as un moteur de recherche sur le site même pour retrouver les articles.

Il faut juste être très précis, parce qu'apparemment il n'accepte pas les mots approchants et les chaînes incluses. "Starcrawler" ne donne aucun résultat, tandis que "Starcrawlers" permet bien de retrouver l'article en quesiton.  ::):

----------


## jackft

Le papier a changé dans ce CanardPC, non ? Je peux maintenant lire la page verso quand je suis sur la recto(tellement le papier est fin).

----------


## Aouanagaine

> Ou alors c'est juste une blagounette/private joke et on s'en fout ?


Ben je sais pas, Kalash a l'air tellement serieuse avec ca... Mais en effet je suis surement completement passe a cote. Je vieillis je vous dis.

----------

